# Flats are picking up



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

The flats are starting to pick up. We have made a couple trips before school and during the weekend the past week and caught some nice fish so far. Should be a good year! All caught on Mirrodines and top waters.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish !


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice haul.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What did that trout measure?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice mess of fish dude!


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> What did that trout measure?


26''


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

That is a stud trout. Congratulations on the catch.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hopefully that trout swam away! Great catch and I know its legal but this time of year those mamas are full of babies and I'm seeing a lot of big ones being killed lately which is going to cut our slowly evaporating trout population even more! Yet again great catch and great to hear!


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

I hit down by ft. P and got two reds off shrimp. any recommends for fishing over there??


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome fish! Were the Spanish in the bay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice haul of Macks There! good Job!


----------



## Red tail (Mar 20, 2014)

Monster Gator Trout, congrats!


----------

